# Daiwa X20SHA like new for sale



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Use a few times very clean and has been relubed. 150yrds 50lb powerpro topped with over a 100yrds 20 Big Game. Nice reel! $85 shipped


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Interested, but cannot see pics.


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Hmm. Could I email the pic to you? It's wierd because I see it in the post


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

this one work?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

redhorse9902 said:


> Interested, but cannot see pics.


*

You should be able to see it now . . . Two different ways.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17072&d=1449204206*


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jeremi said:


> Thanks!


Anytime . . . Tight Lines !


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

$80 shipped


----------



## Jeremi (Jun 13, 2015)

No longer for sale


----------

